# Cupboard catches



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Anyone know where i can purchase these catches from.
Sorry don't even know the name of them.

added pictures of the lock and the catch that fits into it
Cheers
Kev


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Have a word with these very helpful guys - www.premiermotorhomes.com

Or these guys at - www.timberlandmotorhomes.com - they are Hobby dealers


----------



## wbafc (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Kev,

Try Go European they are also hobby dealers or go direct to hobby uk.

Hope your holiday went well.

Regards
Mal


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks
Keith
Cheers Mal
was looking ng to find the details of a stockist
who wouldn't have to import them
I used ironmongery direct for other things but they don't stock these

kev
We had a great time


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

I got some off ebay but I cannot remember the name of them the invoice is in the van in storage if you are stuck i can go and have a look.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

goerdie 
thanks for the reply
I will scour E bay
Next time you go to the van please look but dont make a special journey
cheers
kev


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Found them
They are called 
Southco C3 grabber latches

Thanks for everyones help


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

That's interesting... The Southco website shows that there's a version of this latch with a microswitch fitted - ideal for internal cupboard light coming on when the door is opened - Thinking now...


I have the same latches (as Kev1 is looking for) fitted to our Eura, but some of them consistently work loose where they are screwed to the locker carcase.

I keep meaning to do something about them - but there's always other stuff to do when I get back from a trip so I forget.

I'll make a note on my to do list

Cheers

Dave


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Kev1 said:


> Found them
> They are called
> Southco C3 grabber latches
> 
> Thanks for everyones help


Cheers Kev, I need one of those too.

Thats saved me an evening hunting around the web


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

the catches arrived
however the striker (hook) that locks into place has been slightly re designed since our original ones
The new ones are about 1/8th on an inch thicker
which may mean I have to re drill and move the lock part further back from the front of the cupboard
Will try first by just re placing the striker
It will be a pain to move the lock itself
Kev


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Useful info thanks
I've bookmarked that site in case I need any.


----------

